# automatic transmission Problems



## Zurcs (Mar 9, 2008)

i have a 95 240sx the transmission slips in drive reverse no problem but overdrive wont work so im driving 70mph at around 4500 rpm give or take and once i let go of the gas the rpms drop to 1000rpms so then i have to press the gas to get it to rev it up so i can acelarate to move the tranny any help please


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Make sure the ATF level is correct; it's measured with the tranny fully warmed up and while the motor is idling.

Smell the ATF on the dip stick. If it has a burnt smell, then the clutch disks probably are worn out. 

The failure to shift into overdrive is most likely due to a worn out TPS resistance strip.


----------

